# Graduate FP Nib



## JohnGreco (May 1, 2013)

I know people have posted problems with getting a good fit swapping out Vertex FP nibs for name brand nibs. Are there any such known issues for the Graduate FP? I did a search but didn't find this answered. Thanks.


----------

